# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  HARINA DE LÚCUMA PARA EXPORTACIÓN Y MERCADO LOCAL

## Bruno Cillóniz

Ofrecemos harina de lúcuma para exportación y para mercado local. Producto en polvo, obtenido a través de procesos especiales que aseguran la ausencia de patógenos, dando como resultado un producto estable y seguro. La harina de lúcuma se trata a temperaturas controladas para evitar la pérdida de vitaminas. 
¡Somos los especialistas en la deshidratación natural de productos nativos!  *Pedidos y cotizaciones*  *RPM:* 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe  20140327_110119.jpg 20140327_110142.jpg 20140327_111607.jpgTemas similares: PULPA DE LÚCUMA CONGELADA Y HARINA DE LÚCUMA DEL PERÚ / FROZEN LUCUMA PULP & LUCUMA POWDER FROM PERU OFRECEMOS PULPAS CONGELADAS PARA MERCADO LOCAL Buscamos Uva Red Globe e Italia para Mercado Local Harina de lúcuma Busco Envase y embalaje para Harina de lucuma

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, tengo para ofrecer harina de lúcuma de exportación a US$11.50 x Kg FOB Callao. Pedido mínimo 1 pallet de 1,000 Kg. 
También podemos ofrecer harina de lúcuma para venta local a un precio de US$11.50 +IGV x Kg. Pedido mínimo: 20 Kg (1 caja/2 bolsas de 10 Kg). Saludos  *Pedidos*  *RPM:* 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, contamos con un lote de 5 TM de harina de lúcuma y 3 TM de lúcuma pica en trozos de muy buena calidad para venta local. Lúcuma cultivada en la ciudad de Huánuco, con color característico y aroma espectacular. Adjunto certificado microbiológico. 
También contamos con materia prima de lúcuma de seda, cultiva en la ciudad de Cañete. Adjunto imagen.    *Harina de lúcuma:* S/.25.00 x Kg (inc IGV)*Lúcuma Pica:* S/.20 x Kg (inc IGV)*Materia prima:* Solicitar cotización*Pedido mínimo:* 1 Kg  *Pedidos y cotizaciones*  *RPM:* 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe  2014-12-22 17.24.42.jpg 2014-12-19 12.56.14.jpg 2014-12-22 17.25.00.jpg  img005.jpg

----------


## Orison San Juan Guzmán

Hola, el precio de la haria de lucuma en polvo es organico y certificado ? me puedes confirmar el precio por favor para Lima ? Gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola, el precio de la haria de lucuma en polvo es organico y certificado ? me puedes confirmar el precio por favor para Lima ? Gracias

 Estimado Orison, de momento estamos ofreciendo harina de lúcuma convenciona. Si te interesa, dime cuánto necesitas para hacerte una cotización. Saludos.

----------


## productosvarios

Aún trabajan harina de lucuma?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Aún trabajan harina de lucuma?

 Sí tenemos harina de lúcuma para ofrecer a US$9+IGV x Kg. Saludos.

----------


## productosvarios

Organica y convencional?
Podria enviarnos informacion a lbuenoa@yahoo.com

----------

